# Did you know???



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

You can see the stomach of a ghost shrimp?? If it is empty, there is nothing to see, but if you watch them eat, you can see if filling up. If the flake should be red, the stomach will be red or green or yellow. You can even see the stomach ripple while the food is being mushed and digested.

I should never have bought them. I can't stop watching them. *pc Neatest little critters I have seen. Just a little FYI

Hope you all have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL thats awesome. One of the reasons I love fry so much is the same reason. You can watch them go from little eye balls to bellies then eventually into beautiful full grown fish!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I noticed that with my ghost shrimp! It is cool seeing them grab the flake or pellet and put it in their mouth. One day, when I had two ghost shrimp I put in a algae tablet. Oh gosh. They would fight over it. lol One would pick it up and run away, then the other would come by and take it back. lol I love there little antics.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

They are really neat to watch. Mine fight over anything I put in the tank. HUMMM Need to put some peas in all the tanks today, after WC. Should be interesting. Darn house still needs to be cleaned. Oh well, just a few minutes to watch the shrimp and I will get to the house--------------------maybe!

Alas, I don't get baby guppies anymore. The Tetras get them as soon as she spits them out. But they are neat to watch and develop.

Hope you all have a blessed day.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree here. I had a bunch at one point and loooved them. And +1 to Bevs post there too


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have 3 ghost shrimp in a tank with 2 red cherry shrimp, 2 mystery snails, and 2 african dwarf frogs.

Was told that when the ghost get pregnant, you can also see their eggs.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most shrimp you can see the eggs. The female will get a saddle looking mark on her back ( green for ghosties and yellowish for cherries). This is her ovaries. When she drops her eggs she holds them on her swimmerettes. Very neat to see!


----------

